# Snow commute on bike path?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Days Inches Centimetres
11.5 January 11.8 30.0
8.4 February 10.3 26.2
6.0 March 7.6 19.3
2.0 April 1.5 3.8
0.3 October 0.4 1.0
2.9 November 2.0 5.1
8.5 December 8.3 21.1
39.6 Year 41.9 106.4


That table shows, from left to right,

1) How many days a month it snows

2) How many inches total per month in snows

and 3) Centimeters

in Pittsburgh.


The bike trail from my house to my work is quite immaculate, and I want to continue my 7.5 mile commute through the winter, but my road bike won't be able to handle it and I can't mount studded tires on it because I don't think they'll clear.


I asked this question before, but it was about cycling on the road. Now I want to cycle on the bike path, through whatever snow can be expected from that chart.

Assume I want a functional bike for this, no bells or whistles or necessarily any particular brand either, just something fast that won't break down and can handle snow. And new.

What should I be looking for, and where should I be searching? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

jfd986 said:


> Days Inches Centimetres
> 11.5 January 11.8 30.0
> 8.4 February 10.3 26.2
> 6.0 March 7.6 19.3
> ...


I would recommend a flat bar hybrid. You will have clearance for fenders (a must for year-round commuting), probably mounting tabs for a rack, fairly wide (and puncture resistant) tires, etc. You have a fairly wide price range so the component quality can be chosen. Having the wider flat bars makes handling in the snow better too.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd give serious consideration to a good Dutch city bike. They're made for exactly what you're doing. Fair chance you wouldn't even need the studded tires.

City Bikes | LocalMile


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Take a look at the Surly Ogre, the Surly Troll, the Surly LHT, the Salsa Fargo, the Salsa Vaya, and the Marin Muirwoods. Other than that, any ole HT MTB will do...


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay guys, don't hate me, but I spent literally 5 minutes on craigslist and found this:

Mountain bike Sette Razzo 29er SLX/XT Bike 16"

I'm 5'6 as well, do you guys think the bike will do what I want it to or should I look into something else that would be faster in the snow ?

I don't know anything about the bike or the components, does it look like something you guys would buy? I think 850 is a lot for it considering the Marin that zeet pointed out is 750 new, but this other bike does have front shocks, although I'm not exactly sure how valuable that is. What should I offer?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> Okay guys, don't hate me, but I spent literally 5 minutes on craigslist and found this:
> 
> Mountain bike Sette Razzo 29er SLX/XT Bike 16"
> 
> ...


The Sette has much better components.

To put it in Road bike analogy...

Hydraulic discs... with 105-level shifters & crankset and Ultegra level derailleurs

the Marin...
Tiagra level rear derailleur and say... 2200/2300 level for the rest of the components.

The Sette has nice components I would take to hit the singletrack and technical trails. Mounting racks and fenders... that's going to be tough.

A hybrid would be better suited. I wouldn't worry about getting a front suspension.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> Okay guys, don't hate me, but I spent literally 5 minutes on craigslist and found this:
> 
> Mountain bike Sette Razzo 29er SLX/XT Bike 16"
> 
> ...


Buying used can be tricky business. That goes double for MTN bikes because you have to also know about MTB forks. A crappy fork can make the whole deal worthless. That's not to mention the remainder of the bike! Its structure, mechanics, and all...If I wasn't that bike savvy, then I'd either find someone who is bike savvy, to tag along with me and advise me, or I'd buy from Performance, online. REI might be a good prospect, as well. Also, if you don't have any major hills to climb, there's this ss mtb from bikesdirect: www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/650b-27.5-bikes-g275ss.htm


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can also get studded tires....

Studded Bicycle Tires


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I knew a kid in Youngstown who rode all winter, ice and all.

He used a mountain bike with cheap multiple wheelsets. One set of tires had sheet-metal screws inserted from the inside that worked great on glare ice.
He used a rigid fork because hydraulic added a couple of pounds and got almost rigid in the really cold temps anyway.
Riding the city streets means lots of salt and slush thrown up on the frame. Best to buy a cheap bike and replace it when needed.

He even showed me the "bleach bottle" idea: imagine your straight handlebars with a bleach bottle on each end.
You cut the side out of a Clorox bottle and slide the mouth onto your handlebars before the shifters, brake levers and grips. It looks stupid but is a great idea; your hands and the controls are shielded from the wind, snow and slush.

And I can't resist a "GO BROWNS!!!!"


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We have commuted in the snow a lot, this is a bit of what we have learned;

1) Studded tires rule. Sure you don't need them every day but the amazing traction they provide is very reassuring when you can't see the ground.

2) If the snow is higher than hub height the riding is very difficult. Not that you can't do it.

3) Don't bother with riding shoes, boots are the way to go.

4) You are going to be working a lot harder so be prepared to vent off excess heat or you will be soaked by the time you get to work.

5) For your safety good lights are a must.

6) If there is wet moisture around it is likely your controls will freeze up and you will end up riding a one speed with no brakes.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

If you want a really fun bike, that would be strictly for the snow and perhaps, maybe a little off road adventure of sorts, you might wanna checkout the Surly Pugsley. Whoooa___there, buddy! 
View attachment 284396


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

tednugent said:


> The Sette has much better components.
> 
> To put it in Road bike analogy...
> 
> ...


A hybrid would still be better even on a bike path with several inches of snow on it? Just making sure here, because if it will be then I'm not buying a mountain bike esp not like this one


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> A hybrid would still be better even on a bike path with several inches of snow on it? Just making sure here, because if it will be then I'm not buying a mountain bike esp not like this one


I'm almost certain, that he's referring to the suspended fork, when he refers to the hybrid, because most hybrids don't have suspended forks. The main differences between a hybrid and a mtb, is the fact that mtn bikes usually have suspended forks and wider tires. Wider tires, that would better benefit you while rolling thru the winter snow. Therefore, a mtb with a rigid fork would be ideal for your winter commute. That's why I previously recommended the Surly Ogre, the Surly Troll, the Salsa Fargo, and the Marin Muirwoods. The 29er Marin Muirwoods costs about $100 more than the standard model.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Zeet said:


> I'm almost certain, the he's referring to the suspended fork, when he refers to the hybrid, because most hybrids don't have suspended forks. The main difference between a hybrid and a mtb, is the fact that mtn bikes usually have wider tires. Wider tires, that would better benefit you while rolling thru the winter snow. Therefore, a mtb with a rigid fork would be ideal for your winter commute. That's why I previously recommended the Surly Ogre, the Surly Troll, the Salsa Fargo, and the Marin Muirwoods.


REI calls the Muirwoods an "Urban bike", are the tires thick enough for snow?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> REI calls the Muirwoods an "Urban bike", are the tires thick enough for snow?


 The word "Urban", in reference to bicycles, usually means wider tires, non drop handlebars, and bikes that can generally survive curb drops and potholes. They're usually, "tough-looking" bikes that mostly look somewhat, hybridish.They are not to be confused with the urban fixie, or single speed. So yes! IMO, the Muirwoods would be a veritable truck in the snow....I'm most certain it can take it, as its tires are wide enough for sure! :thumbsup:
View attachment 284412


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

MB1 said:


> 6) If there is wet moisture around it is likely your controls will freeze up and you will end up riding a one speed with no brakes.


This is where a Nuvinci N360 comes in really handy with it's dual push-pull cabling (not to mention the wonderfulness of continuous variable gearing).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> A hybrid would still be better even on a bike path with several inches of snow on it? Just making sure here, because if it will be then I'm not buying a mountain bike esp not like this one


imo, yes. You don't really need a suspension fork for bike commuting purposes. It will be just another thing that can break and requires servicing. The Rockshox Reba is a decent fork for its pricepoint though. (some hybrids have a cheap suspension fork)

Since you're commuting, I assume you may want to install a rear rack and maybe front & rear fenders.... hybrids would have accomodations for this. 

If you click the studded tire link, you can get studded tires hybrid tire sizes.

Now... if you have the itch for cyclocross also.... maybe a cyclocross bike.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

InfiniteLoop said:


> I'd give serious consideration to a good Dutch city bike. They're made for exactly what you're doing. Fair chance you wouldn't even need the studded tires.
> 
> City Bikes | LocalMile


+1 ^ Europeans have been successfully slicing thru their heavily laden winter snow trails with these City Bikes (Stadsfiets) for over a century! :thumbsup:


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

tednugent said:


> imo, yes. You don't really need a suspension fork for bike commuting purposes. It will be just another thing that can break and requires servicing. The Rockshox Reba is a decent fork for its pricepoint though. (some hybrids have a cheap suspension fork)
> 
> Since you're commuting, I assume you may want to install a rear rack and maybe front & rear fenders.... hybrids would have accomodations for this.
> 
> ...


If I bought a cyclocross bike and added studded tires, would I be faster in snow than I would on a hybrid bike with tires?


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Could you guys look at this and...*

Tell me which of these you'd want to be using on a snow-covered bike path?

Novara Big Buzz Bike - 2013 at REI.com

Novara Buzz Bike - 2013 at REI.com

Raleigh Misceo 2.0 Bike - 2013 at REI.com

2013 Charge Zester Street Road Bike - UP to 45 Percent Off Steel Bikes



And why, preferably. I'm not looking to buy the last bike unless someone can make a really, REALLY good argument for it.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

jfd986 said:


> If I bought a cyclocross bike and added studded tires, would I be faster in snow than I would on a hybrid bike with tires?


Fast is relative when it comes to snow.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> Tell me which of these you'd want to be using on a snow-covered bike path?
> 
> Novara Big Buzz Bike - 2013 at REI.com
> 
> ...


IMO, the only two I'd consider would be the Misceo 2.0 and the Buzz, primarily due to the fact that they both have wider tire widths. They also have lower gearing, too. Two essentials in the snow slicing game. * Slighty, leaning towards the Buzz :wink5:....


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> If I bought a cyclocross bike and added studded tires, would I be faster in snow than I would on a hybrid bike with tires?


depends on the gearing.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tednugent said:


> depends on the gearing.


+1 This ^ And the tires...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Zeet said:


> +1 This ^ And the tires...


If you use the same tires... ie 700x35c... then it becomes gearing.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

^ I guess somebody really likes cyclocross bikes, eh!


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Zeet said:


> IMO, the only two I'd consider would be the Misceo 2.0 and the Buzz, primarily due to the fact that they both have wider tire widths. They also have lower gearing, too. Two essentials in the snow slicing game. * Slighty, leaning towards the Buzz :wink5:....


The Buzz or the Big Buzz ?


NVM I just checked the tire widths myself. The Buzz. It's funny to me how a more expensive bicycle could have worse tire widths, I guess it's just worse *for me* and not worse for the average consumer who wants to buy one of these things, most people who buy probably aren't considering snow cycling.

I haven't enough experience to be able to say the 48/36/26 is tougher than 48/38/28, it's difficult for me to imagine two extra teeth making that big a difference, but I'm sure there's a physics explanation somewhere that I have yet to read that puts it in black and white and I definitely believe you, I've heard this talked about a lot. My only experience with gearing is that 3x8 is easier than 2x10, in terms of road bikes, because the rider is able to switch into the little ring for hills.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeet said:


> IMO, the only two I'd consider would be the Misceo 2.0 and the Buzz, primarily due to the fact that they both have wider tire widths. They also have lower gearing, too. Two essentials in the snow slicing game. * Slighty, leaning towards the Buzz :wink5:....


Disc brakes in snow & freeze? No thank you.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Kris Fort said:


> Hi there, [HR][/HR]I am belgian and we went thru a horrible winter. I do not disagree with the "dutch citybike (stadsfiets)suggestion... It has a few advantages especially with regard to maintenance. Covered gears, protected chain, inside gearing (nexxus etc...) So nothing that can be corroded by snow, meltingwater and ... SALT !! [HR][/HR]The upright position might also give you a greater sense of safety/balance. However such a bike will be heavy as hell and very limited on the performance front. So alltough some nice affordable alternatives were given, I would like to suggest the bike I use for my commute. It's actually a cross hybrid. [HR][/HR] Fitness: TEMPO X MEN 1108B [HR][/HR]On a few occasions I safely ploughed through a foot of snow on a 10K bikepath. Epic!!  I tried to upload a picture of mine (the 2012 matte black/red version, mounted with Tubus Logo carrier) There are eyelets for anything you could need. Mine came standard with fenders and is a basic version with Shimano Deore 48x38x28... [HR][/HR] the wheelhubs and frame are prepared for disc breaks.(I believe the discs come standard now) Mine came with 700c x 35 cross tyres, they perfomed fabulous in the rain and fresh snow. I changed those to Schwalbe Marathon Supremes 28 for the summer. Depending on your specific conditions you might consider an extra wheelset with studded tyres for heavy snow and especially ICE. The frame and fork clearance for any type of wider tires is huge! [HR][/HR]But this bike does demand some extra maintenance in snowy conditions and (if at all possible) warm and dry storage during the working hours. So the packed up morning snow can drip off by the time you go home again. ;-)


Bon Jour, Mon Ami! :thumbsup: Yes! I do agree that the Opafiet would be a great option for the OP. However, thus far it appears that the OP would prefer a bicycle from one of our American retailers called, REI. Unfortunately, REI does not carry Roadsters of any kind. That would include any Stadsfiet, as well. :cryin: However, it has been a pleasure to hear from one of our cycling brothers from the beautiful country of Belgium, all the way across the world...Mercier!..Et Au Revoir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Disc brakes in snow & freeze? No thank you.


Extremely cold weather can negatively affect rim brakes, as well. IMO, mechanical disc brakes should be more reliable and efficient in cold weather, than hydraulics. A little water in the hydraulic system can completely compromise your stopping power.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> The Buzz or the Big Buzz ?
> 
> 
> NVM I just checked the tire widths myself. The Buzz. It's funny to me how a more expensive bicycle could have worse tire widths, I guess it's just worse *for me* and not worse for the average consumer who wants to buy one of these things, most people who buy probably aren't considering snow cycling.
> ...


Just a couple things to remember: 1) Any winter bike that you get should immediately be either wiped down or washed off, after any exposure to salty water, slush, or crud. The ionic compounds contained in crud can be even more oxidative than just the salt residue and combined moisture on your bike from salty slush. They're all corrosive, but the crud stuff usually has extra corrosive powers. 2) Aluminum is less maintenance demanding with respect to rust, as compared to steel. However, steel will most likely last longer, if properly maintained. If you don't properly maintain your steel snow bike, the aluminum bike will most likely outlast it.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

My disc-equipped commuter:



Shifted just fine despite the slush and ice:



I, personally, would not want to rely on rim brakes in snow/ice.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

InfiniteLoop said:


> I'd give serious consideration to a good Dutch city bike. They're made for exactly what you're doing. Fair chance you wouldn't even need the studded tires.
> 
> City Bikes | LocalMile


Pittsburgh is very hilly depending on the neighborhood, which I think would make one of those a bad choice. That said, if he is on a bike path the whole way then it could be a relatively flat area.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

The bike paths in SW Ohio aren't plowed in the winter. But we often have days above freezing in the winter, so the snow gets *very rutted and bumpy* from footprints and wheel tracks frozen overnight into the packed snow and ice. And a thin coating of snow over a layer of ice is common.

I would want studded tires to commute on that.


Pittsburgh has similar weather, with more snow and a few degrees colder:
From the great weatherspark.com's Pittsburgh averages page. weatherspark.com has the best radar and daily history pages.










average (dark line) high and low temperatures, and percentile range bands:


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeet said:


> Extremely cold weather can negatively affect rim brakes, as well. IMO, mechanical disc brakes should be more reliable and efficient in cold weather, than hydraulics. A little water in the hydraulic system can completely compromise your stopping power.


Roller and coaster brakes are far more reliable than either disk or rim. Both are fully enclosed so aren't impacted by wet, grime, or ice. Coaster have the added benefit of no cables so there's never a problem of cable freeze up.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

rm -rf said:


> The bike paths in SW Ohio aren't plowed in the winter.


You really need to start putting pressure on your road maintenance folks and politicians. Ours have done increasingly well each winter. This past year our county began dedicating four employees to just the paths so they're out clearing them immediately and doing a good job of it. The plow drivers then join in when the streets are done. There were a couple of glitches when road plows went by after path plows, but they said that will be corrected for next year.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

It doesn't HAVE to come from REI, that's just where I directed my initial search because, a lot of the time, an LBS wouldn't have their entire stock available for viewing online. Rest assured, though, that before I make a purchase, I will definitely have searched all the LBSs in my area.


----------

